# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Russian movies with subtitle?

## Mandy_v_Galandka

Hi Everybody, 
I am looking for some more Russian movies. Perhaps I can download them. I hope there is a way to get them with English subtitle, since my Russian is still too poor to understand. Overhere there is a Russian supermarket, they have VHS tapes but no subtitle and the owner is not so fond of nosy people like me who are not Russian.  
I have 3 Russian movies. Sloedba Tjelawek, Vor and Wall to Paris, the last two were taken from Dutch TV and the first movie is a real russian tape. 
Dos vidanya, Mandy

----------


## Rosa Anna

There is a movie link on the main page, did you see it?

----------


## saibot

I get all my movies from rbcmp3.com

----------


## pranki

Usually it's easier to find movie and subtitles separately  ::

----------


## DDT

"Russian Ark" Is a good movie for you to watch. There is not a lot of dialogue, it is subtitled and you will see russian history and culture. You can just rent it from "Blockbuster" and the likes.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Where do you get the subtitles Pranki?

----------


## pranki

> Where do you get the subtitles Pranki?

 there  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Oh, *there*! I thought it would be somewhere like *here*

----------


## pranki

> Oh, *there*! I thought it would be somewhere like *here*

 I was searching subtitles some times using Google. I noticed that really I used the same site, but I didn't remember it   ::   
// Please correct this post -- I think, there are some errors but don't know how to say correctly.

----------


## Rosa Anna

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Oh, *there*! I thought it would be somewhere like *here*   I was searching subtitles some times using Google. I noticed that really I used the same site, but I didn't remember it    
> // Please correct this post -- I think, there are some errors but don't know how to say correctly.

 I think there are some errors, but I don't know how to say it correctly.

----------


## kwatts59

I went to Google and typed "кино" and got a 2.41 million hits.
I need to narrow my search a tad bit.  How do you say *"movie transcript"* in Russian. 
BTW I did find movie transcripts for English movies.
Check out this site! http://www.script-o-rama.com/filmtranscripts.shtml

----------


## possopo

Mandy_v_Galandka wrote: 

> Sloedba Tjelawek

 do you mean sudba cheloveka or are you talking about a polish-dutch film? ::  
subtitles are easy to find for this one:http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&l...s.images.o2.cz

----------


## Mandy_v_Galandka

IT is Sudba cheloveka, sorry for the worse Russian, my Russian evolutes very slowly. 
Mandy

----------


## Mandy_v_Galandka

Hi folks, 
I went to that terribly long address, but my computer can not open the subtitle. 
Mandy

----------


## possopo

what do you mean, it can not open the subtitle? 
this page gives you links to other pages where you'll have to download the files (compressed or not, i don't know).
i tried and it works allright ::

----------


## Shokoladni Grom

We have lot's of american films that have been dubbed into russian at the language lab on post here. One man does the voice for eveyone. ACK it's horrible. Sometimes you can't tell who is talking. And his voice is so monotone. I just hate it I tell you.

----------


## Friendy

> One man does the voice for eveyone. ACK it's horrible.

   ::  Oh, yes, an old acquaintance. That voice is always the subject for jokes here. (some people like to imitate it and usually it's very funny)

----------


## Mandy_v_Galandka

I am looking for Russian movies, maby with English subtitle. Why is this so difficult to find? I know, Russian movies are not populair for the wide audience.  
Overhere there are a few movies from the USA with good Russian voice over or russian subtitle. That one is Bad Company or Ploxaya Campaniya.  
Do svidanya, Mandy

----------


## Mandy_v_Galandka

I download a file, this is the sudba tjeloweka subtitle, but my computer don t know with what program it has to open. I don t have DVD burner or anything maby this is the problem. 
Also I don t have this film on the computer yet, but on VHS!!! Nice classic.  
Mandy

----------


## fantom605

One of my Russian friends said "I didn't know that Arnold Schwarzenegger had an accent!"     ::   
  I think I bought "Ivan Vasilievich Menyaet Professiu" on Amazon, in Russian w/ English subtitles.  Very funny movie!
 Search for "Russian" with "movies" as the category, and you should be able to find more.   I definitely saw "The Russian Ark" also.
 -Fantom

----------


## AndreyK

I have found a transcript on russian for Ground Hog day  ::  One of my favourite films.  http://moviescripts.hoha.ru/HTML/TXT/gr ... ay_rus.htm 
Actually I was looking for "сценарии фильмов" on yandex.ru

----------


## 2CREATV

I notice that in a lot of American films shown in Russia, (or Russian Films with English-speaking actors) the english dialogue is not subtitled, but rather spoken over. Especially the counterfeits of films still showing in U.S. theaters. 
A few of my Russian friends also didn't realize Schwarzenegger spoke English with an accent.  
"Oligarch" is a damn good russian movie with very accurate english subtitles. That is also rentable at Blockbuster.

----------


## JB

The American movies with voice overs are the old ones and only those on TV. In the theater all new American movies are so well dubbed in Russian that you would swear the American actors actually speak Russian. I've seen several films in America then again in Russia where the dubbed in voices even match the actors real voices.

----------


## fortheether

Hello,
    For those that can use www.netflix.com they have over 30 Russian movies with English subtitles for rent. 
Scott

----------


## terrel

What I would actually like... is Texts with according sounds... 
some spoken readings in russian so I can sustain what I hear with what I read... 
Also.. Russian movies with Russian subtitles... 
 :P

----------


## Agnessa Ivanovna

Just one more comment on Arnold Schwarzenegger: he is actually Austrian, but that doesn't say that he speaks (Austrian-)German without an accent... So when speaking English he has an (Austrian-)German accent, when speaking (Austrian-)German he has an American one. Poor guy!   ::

----------


## possopo

Agnessa Ivanovna wrote: 

> when speaking (Austrian-)German he has an American one. Poor guy!

 god, i hate that. jean-claude vandamme's french is laughable. this guy really has no brain. schwarzy must be the same kind of moron.

----------


## Agnessa Ivanovna

> schwarzy must be the same kind of moron.

 Yes, definitely - he is one. 
I'm only glad that he is governeur in CA now, so there isn't that much connection to Austria anymore!   ::

----------


## fantom605

Oh, come on now, he isn't that much of a moron... Or Maria is very smart...  I unfortunately watched "See Arnold Run", a biography on his life, and she seemed to be controlling his entire campaign...  But, I have to give him credit, he saved me $200 on my vehicle registration...  For some reason, California decided to triple the vehicle registration, and I had to pay $350.  He reversed it, and I got a check for $200. 
 -Fantom

----------


## Shokoladni Grom

> Agnessa Ivanovna wrote:   
> 			
> 				when speaking (Austrian-)German he has an American one. Poor guy! 
> 			
> 		  god, i hate that. jean-claude vandamme's french is laughable. this guy really has no brain. schwarzy must be the same kind of moron.

 Don't you say that. Don't you ever say that.

----------


## Geoduck

So new-run American films in Russian theaters are usually dubbed, rather than subtitled?  That is disappointing, as I was looking forward to being able to see American films in English there whenever I get fed up with hearing Russian.

----------


## waxwing

Yes, of course. This is the norm for TV and films/movies in many, many countries - a significant majority, I'd speculate. Personally I find dubbing appalling and I hate it (including those films which are not in my native language). I more or less refuse to watch anything dubbed, I think it is the height of crassness.
There are 1 or 2 cinemas in Moscow which show Hollywood films in the original language (the one I went to had headphones for Russians to listen to a Russian soundtrack).

----------


## JB

I find the quality of the dubbing to be excellent and thus enjoyable. This is not the old fashioned version of dubbing where one female voice did all the female and child rolls and one guy did all the male voices. It is even more fun if you've seen the movie first in the original English. The movie studios actually change some of the jokes and dialogue to match the Russian culture. So it's like seeing another version of the (hopefully a good) movie.
If you're going to be in Moscow the Radisson hotel has a theater with American movies in English (Russian on headphones) but the prices are expensive, $8-10 a ticket.

----------


## Moongazer

Dubbing really can be dodgy sometimes.  If anyone out there hasn't seen the Director's Cut of 'Das Boot' . . . then please, _please_ for God's sake, watch the film in it's original language and use whatever subtitles you need.  That's a serious recommendation.  The DVD defaults to an english dubbed soundtrack which is kind of hysterical - and unless your _really_ skilled at keeping a straight face, then it's not advisable.  But in any case, the movie is absolutely fantastic.

----------


## Mandy_v_Galandka

Yes! Submarines.... 
Tu-du-dududu-duuuuu......

----------


## Moongazer

> Overhere there is a Russian supermarket, they have VHS tapes but no subtitle and the owner is not so fond of nosy people like me who are not Russian.

 Mandy,
Where is this supermarket?  Being a curious non-russian like myself I just had to ask - because the description of this place sounds extremely familiar.

----------


## DDT

Maybe the store keeper just doesn't like the sound of the  three inch cymbols!

----------


## Mandy_v_Galandka

Zdrastvi, 
This supermarket is in Piet Heinstraat, The Hague, Netherlands, It is called Supermarket Moskva. 
I am drinking a nice Zywiec,  I went shopping with a Polish woman, we go to Polish supermarket, because the Polish woman wants to do something I can not mention here. This supermarket is about 300 meter around the corner. Such a gentle Polish girl that pretends to be Dutch even opens the door for you when you get out with all the Polish goods... 
Do svidanya,  
mandy 
Piet Hein, the bastard, symazjedchi

----------


## 2CREATV

> I find the quality of the dubbing to be excellent and thus enjoyable. This is not the old fashioned version of dubbing where one female voice did all the female and child rolls and one guy did all the male voices. It is even more fun if you've seen the movie first in the original English. The movie studios actually change some of the jokes and dialogue to match the Russian culture. So it's like seeing another version of the (hopefully a good) movie.
> If you're going to be in Moscow the Radisson hotel has a theater with American movies in English (Russian on headphones) but the prices are expensive, $8-10 a ticket.

 cheapest movie ticket that I can find in NY is $9.50. Moscow & NY prices are similar though...

----------


## JB

If you go to the local Moscow movie theaters (away from the center) the afternoon shows are only about 80 p (about $2.85), but the movies are only in Russian.

----------

